# Blackeyed Pea Dip



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2006)

*Blackeyed Pea Dip​*2 Cup Blackeyed peas (fresh cooked or canned)
1 Small onion, chopped
3 Teaspoon Bacon drippings
1 Can of Ro−Tel tomatoes (10 oz.)
½ Cup Grated sharp cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper, to taste
Saute the onion in the bacon drippings. Mash peas with a potato masher to
break the skins (use a light hand; they should be chunky −− not pureed.)
Combine the peas, sauteed onion, tomatoes and cheese. Over low heat, stir
until cheese is melted and dip is heated through. Season with salt and
pepper, if desired. Makes about 2−½ cups.​


----------



## licia (Mar 30, 2006)

I made a similar dish called "Texas Caviar" and took it to a party.  Everyone loved it.


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds great! I have never been able to find Ro-Tel. Could I substitue something for those?


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2006)

use your favorite brand if you can't find ro-tel


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2006)

Isn't ro-tel different than just tomatoes though?


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2006)

yes, oh. yes..........
well, they are still the same tomatoes any other canning company can get, but of course they tweak with their own blend of spices and heat.........
that said, if you can't get 'em, ............................


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 30, 2006)

yummy this sounds good... thanks for sharing


----------



## letscook (Mar 30, 2006)

*Texas Caviar*

Texas Caviar Recipe 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1/3 cup chopped red onion 
1/3 cup chopped celery 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
3 to 4 shakes hot red pepper sauce 
2 (15.8 ounce) cans black eyed peas, drained and rinsed well
Combine all ingredients except peas. Pour mixture over the peas and toss gently. Refrigerate overnight. Toss before serving. Can be held for up to a week.


----------

